# Brak miejsca na dysku - dziwna sprawa [SOLVED]

## Xywa

Witam,

Podczas updateu brakło mi miejsca na dysku /usr, więc ręcznie wywaliłem rzeczy z /usr/portage/distfiles i zrobiło się 1.5 Gb więcej. Dodatkowo zrobiłem emerge --depclean.

Obecnie dysk wygląda tak:

```
# df --si

Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda5              786M   166M   581M  23% /

udev                    11M   320k    11M   4% /dev

/dev/sda6              7.9G   5.8G   1.7G  78% /usr

/dev/sda7              4.0G   2.9G   904M  76% /var

/dev/sda8              988M    19M   920M   2% /tmp

/dev/sda9              786M   456M   290M  62% /opt

/dev/sda10             9.9G   7.8G   1.6G  84% /home

shm                    1.5G      0   1.5G   0% /dev/shm
```

Niestety, dalej nie mogę nic zrobić, czy to emerge -uDN world czy revdep-rebuild, wszystko staje z informacją No space left on device.

Np.

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.22/temp/build.log'.
> 
> /usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.22/temp/logging/other: No space left on device
> ...

 Last edited by Xywa on Tue Sep 28, 2010 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

Poszło...

...okazało się że jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi, to chodzi o... ccache.

Wystarczyło wyczyścić całą zawartość /var/tmp/ccache i po problemie - [SOLVED]

----------

## lazy_bum

Z podobnego powodu zrezygnowałem z dzielenia / na kilka partycji… Raz tu zabrakło miejsca, raz tam i po jakimś czasie miałem wszystko „większe” polinkowane do /home/tmp. (-;

----------

